
Ask HN: Would you use this with your team? - oliv__
https://finiapp.com
======
oliv__
Hey HN,

Currently trying to find some interested teams to try out my new product:
Fini.

Fini is basically a super simple task management app that helps you and your
team keep track of what needs to be done.

I personally am not a fan of asana or trello so I thought it was worth giving
it a shot, to try and design something a little bit differently. In this case,
with a focus on a simple, intuitive and fast experience.

Would any of you be interested in trying this out?

~~~
pspeter3
This looks great! Would you mind elaborating why Asana didn't fit for you?

~~~
oliv__
Thanks. Well I just don't really like the overall design, and feel of the app.
Feels too complex to me.

